# Relocation Allowance on 457 / LAFHA



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've recently been granted my 457 visa, and my employer has got back to me with LAFHA benefits including Rent and Food. Just wondering if there is a relocation allowance or anything as I’m relocating from Pakistan along with my wife?

Any ideas or suggestions?

Many Thanks!


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Schnitzer,

You do know that LAFHA is only available to 457 visa holders for another 9 weeks and then the government is cancelling it from 01-Jul-12 !! Any relocation expenses would have to agreed with your new employer - the Australian government doesn't give you anything towards these costs - I believe !! TJ


----------



## Schnitzer (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply TJ.

I'm aware they're going to cancel it coming July and its sad I would only receive it for 2 salaries... its a bit unfair when compared to the lack of facilities they give to 457 holders against the same tax deduction. Its just like stealing our money.

Anyways... I was just asking if there was a way in LAFHA to claim relocation expenses. Because I've seen some sites like LAFHA - Living Away From Home Allowance claiming that relocation expenses can be claimed. But i need the details to get back with to my employer..

Many thanks!!


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Relocation expenses?*



Schnitzer said:


> Thanks for your reply TJ.
> 
> I'm aware they're going to cancel it coming July and its sad I would only receive it for 2 salaries... its a bit unfair when compared to the lack of facilities they give to 457 holders against the same tax deduction. Its just like stealing our money.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I am moving from India to Sydney on a 457.. I have been offered 90k+super.. But the company has communicated that they will not cover any relocation costs . Reading various threads on this forum n your questions, I am still on clear as to whether I (or anybody on 457) can claim relocation benefits (flights + initial accommodation etc) ? The company is claiming that nobody at my level, i.e. , @90K do not get relocation benefits? Is that true? Did you get any relocation benefits? What is your salary level, if I may ask.. Really concerned as the role is really good, would really want to move there...but spending about 8k (flights including wife's+ rental+bonds etc) from my pocket is unbearable


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

It would be down to your employer and their company policy. There is no one else you could claim anything from, if they want you they may stretch to meeting part of the costs.


----------



## GlobalIndian (Mar 1, 2012)

*Is it a norm for companies to offer Relocation benefits..*



_shel said:


> It would be down to your employer and their company policy. There is no one else you could claim anything from, if they want you they may stretch to meeting part of the costs.


Hi, thanks for the reply... But just wanted to know if this is a norm that companies in Australia do not offer relocation benefits...? I have been told me the recruitment agent that unless you are a 'C' level hire, no company in australia provides you with relocation benefits... is it true? Possible to share the name of some companies.. which provide relocation benefits?

Your reply is really appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I don't see that many being offered relocation. Many seem to believe they should but I've only seen a few manage it after negotiation. It is more usual with international and very large companies. The rest don't seem to bother, many only paying the visa costs which they want repaying if you leave before term. 
Speak to them and see if they'll offer to share costs.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's mainly the large multinational and mining companies who are offering relocation packages these days and that's mainly due to the fact that they need to entice workers to meet the current skills shortage in the mining and resources industries.

There's no rule that says a company has to pay anything other than their part of the visa cost (even the cost of the 457 visa is yours to bear though some companies will pay for it). As Shel has rightly said, you need to negotiate with them but typically, if it's not in their HR policy, there's very little chance that they will make an exception.


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

My company paid for our 457 visas, one-way flights for both of us, 4 weeks accommodation in an apartment in West Perth, 4 weeks use of a company vehicle and an orientation company showing us around and helping us find an apartment, set up utility bills etc - everything we needed to settle into a new country !!


----------



## wesleynicks (Jun 2, 2012)

I was lucky enough to get sponsored and moved from the UK to Sydney with NO relocation assistance. Unless you are a senior manager probably earning in excess of $150,000 then companies won't offer any assistance. At the end of the day the way I see it is why should they? I think you should, like myself, consider yourself to be very lucky to get sponsored an have a job to come to in Australia. 

If you want to live in one of the best countries in the world then it's up to you to sort yourself out and stop looking for hand outs! There is a lot of people who will kill themselves to be in your situation. I know some people pay for the visa, move all there family and don't have a job to come too! Mad I know but it does happen.

My profession is recruitment and I deal with both people here in Australia and over seas looking for sponsorship.

All the best to you all!


----------

